# de ai



## Bântuit

Buna ziu*ă ,

**Un român din Arteixo, Spania, s-ar putea să petreacă 25 de ai după gratii,*


Ce înseamnă  cuvintele roşii ?

M-a dat*ă* simţul de ( 25 years of his life ).


" A romanian guy from *from Arteixo, Spain*, would be jailed for 25 years."

Mulţumesc anticipat  tuturor .


----------



## idealu

poate vrei sa zici  25 de ani (ai = have)


----------



## Bântuit

Deci , este o greşeală


----------



## beenni

Nu este o greşeală. Vorbitorul este, probabil, din Maramureş.


----------



## Bântuit

*Bună* ,
Deci , este doar o altă formă.

Am citit în câteva fire că dialectul Transilvaniei este chiar ciudat pentru ceilalţi locuitori ai România.


----------



## beenni

Aici m-ai prins. Nu ştiu să-ţi spun dacă este o altă formă. Printr-o "altă formă" eu înţeleg, mai degrabă, o formă interschimbabilă cu alta. Pluralul "ai" este de fapt un regionalism, dialectalism... Cred ca cineva mai aplecat asupra chestiunilor de etimologie ar putea face puţină lumină asupra subiectului.

În orice caz, nu este foarte comun ca lumea de prin Transilvania să zică pluralul de la "an" "ai". Eu mă refeream la Maramureş care nu este totuna cu Transilvania.

Pe curând.


----------



## misadro

to me it's clearly a typo ... should read ..."ani" ....
I've heard of "ai " as an interjection, I've heard of "ai" with the meaning of "leek", "garlic" (regionalism).. never with the meaning of "ani" ...


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc la amândoi pentru comentariile voastre ,

*Misadro*,scrie în Google "  25 de ai " şi tu vei vedea cum comună este.


----------



## farscape

Perfect de acord cu misadro: nimic din restul frazei nu sugerează dialect sau regionalism.


----------

